# What kind of pdf is this?



## Debster13 (10 mo ago)

I love the colors of this one. What kind is it?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

_Dendrobates tinctorius_. Don't know what locale it is though.


----------



## Debster13 (10 mo ago)

fishingguy12345 said:


> _Dendrobates tinctorius_. Don't know what locale it is though.


I love the colors of this one
Thank you!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

There are a couple tinc morphs from the Brazil/Suriname border area, 'Monte Dourado' from Brazil and 'Surinam Black' from Suriname, that seem to resemble the frog in the photo (which may be a locale cross, BTW). Only the former seems to be for sale in the US, which is unfortunate since the Suriname morph was probably imported legally at some point. 

Only the breeder of the frog will have any reliable idea as to the morph/locale of that particular frog, of course.


----------



## nitru (11 mo ago)

Im not sure but i think its tinctorius saül, but maybe it could also be a yellow back or oelemarie.


----------



## crbonade (May 13, 2021)

Could be a yellowback too. My recommendation is contact Josh's Frogs and ask them (since it's their contact info on the bottom of your photo).

Screenshot of their yellowback photos (I assume this is a juvenile):


----------

